# Donor Eggs and 3 Embryo Transfers



## Nadia2412 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I am due to have a donor egg cycle in Spain next month and I keep wondering if I get three embryos, should I have all three transferred.   I fully understand the risks and implications however, this will be our last try and as I am now 42, I want to make the "best of it", so to speak and I just want whatever gives me and my DH the best chance (as we all do).

I suppose I would like to know if anyone has had a three embryo transfer and what are other peoples feelings on it.  I know it's mine and my DH's decision in the end, but it would be good to get the opinion of others too, that is if you don't mind sharing it with me.

Many thanks 

Maryrose


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

how old is donor and what is her AMH?


----------



## Nadia2412 (Mar 2, 2008)

Donor is 31 (proven) with one young child, don't know the AMH

Maryrose


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

have you personally been shown to have problems with implantation?


----------



## Nadia2412 (Mar 2, 2008)

No, no probs from my side, it's my poor DH.

x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

gosh tricky. tricky tricky. 
(why DE if the issue is DH by the way? maybe to max your chances....)

what stage are the DE/embryos at? day what?  maybe you are tihnking in advance? i think 3 blasts of a 31 year old wld be a different proposition than 3 day 2s for example. 

wld you be happy with triplets? (or more!)


----------



## Nadia2412 (Mar 2, 2008)

Anna, I have undergone standard IVF with my own eggs and, due to my age I don't want to throw even more money down the pan.  At 42 it's highly unlikely I am going to be successful using my own eggs now (despite not having any fertility issues myself). Yes, I do want to maximize our chances, hence the reason for thinking about the three transfer and using donor eggs this time.  

Bit of a scary one thinking we could have triplets but yes, I would be happy (I think)


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

very tempting to go all out with 3 but remember they cld still split!!


----------



## Nadia2412 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks, 

Just suppose I will have to wait and see how things go on the day. I might not even get that far yet and I might not even get three.  It's just been going round and round in my head!  

Maryrose x


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

maryrose,
If I could I'd like to jump in.  I was 41 and decided to go with DE to not continue with bad results.  We got 18 embies and had a Fresh transfer in November 2005, they transfered 2 and I had a m/c.  We followed with a FET with 3 embies and we have a beautiful daughter that is now 14 months.  I felt like you do, that I wanted it to work and was willing to take a chance.  My DR. only wanted to transfer 2 b/c donor was 23 but with a 31 year old donor I think I would do all 3 too.  Now, 2 embies did implant but one did not make it passed 2 months.  That is a tough position but  I think you should go with what your heart is telling you and do what feels right. I'd also talk to  the Dr handling treatment and discuss embie quality and use that as part of decision making.  I mean you could transfer less and have a few Frosties for later.  Anyway, the best of luck. Oh by the way, a friend of ours has adopted the remaining 12 embies and is going through treatment right now too, I think she transfers in 1 week (and is considering 3 too because she is 41).
Virginia


----------



## Nadia2412 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Virginia, 

Thanks for you message.  I am glad it's not just me that thinks that way then  

18 embies, that fab!  I am soo happy things have worked out for you.  It's nice of you to share your feeling with me, and it's always good to hear a success story. 


I think you are right about going for the three and it's lovely that your friend has been able to adopt the remaining embies, how lovely of you.

Good luck, and I will speak to my Dr when the times comes. 

Best wishes and thanks again.

Love Maryrose xx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Maryrose,

Just wanted to point out that Virginia did a frozen embryo transfer - and they usually have a lower success rate than a fresh embryo transfer (depends on clinic, embryos, you etc).  So transferring 3 frozen embryos (DE) would be more common than 3 fresh embies unless they looked low quality etc.

It is a very difficult question to answer as there are so many variables.  It depends on quality of embryos, how potentially 'good at implantation' you are (uterine receptivity etc), the quality of the embryology lab etc etc.

I would personally wait and see what happens on the day - and take the advice the embryologists give you.  How good are the clinic at going to blast for example?  Some clinics will prefer to transfer 2 blasts or 2 good day 3 embies.  You are doing a donor egg cycle and it is NOT the same as using your own eggs as there is a higher chance of multiples because you are using DE.

Having said all this - I transferred 2 frozen embryos and had twins (however, I have got pg on every ivf cycle I ever did including own eggs at 44.5 - though m/c'd all - so I do implantation quite well - just not keeping!).   

It is lovely having twins, but it is higher risk and triplets even more so, so it is something to consider..  My daughter has some birth defects which she sustained in the womb due to being squashed by her brother and this affected early development.  So please be aware that twin and especially triplet pregnancies are high risk.

So, the decision should really be taken by the clinic in consultation with you being aware of the risk of multiples vs no pg etc.

Best of luck to you,

Daisy
x


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi there

I totally understand that you want to get the best chances of success out of your TX, but if there is a realistic chance of ending up with a triplet pregnancy, then I would just have 2 embies put back.  When my dd was born, she spent her first few days in the special care baby unit alongside 3 triplet babies.  They were really tiny.  While she was there, one of them was moved to Intensive Care. I don't know what happened after that but I do remember looking at the empty incubator and being thankful that I just had the one baby of normal size.  The worst thing would be to go through all the IVF process and end up with babies so small that they don't survive.

At least if you have 3 or more embies, you may be able to freeze the spares for a second go.  Although frozen transfers are generally thought to be less good than fresh ones, there are people on this board who have had BFNs on the fresh cycle but BFPs on the frozen one (Drowned Girl is the one I am thinking of).

Whatever you decide to do, all the best
Essex Girl x


----------



## Nadia2412 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Daisy and Essex Girl

Just like to say thank you for your comments.  It's given me even more to think about now.  I don't know what my chances are of implantation, as I have never conceived.  

As you say Daisy, it's going to be better to wait and see what happens on the day and I will listen to, and take my consultants advice.  

Thanks to you both for thinking of me, it's very kind of you. 

Best wishes to everyone and thanks again. 

Love Maryrose xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Essex Girl said:


> At least if you have 3 or more embies, you may be able to freeze the spares for a second go. Although frozen transfers are generally thought to be less good than fresh ones, there are people on this board who have had BFNs on the fresh cycle but BFPs on the frozen one (Drowned Girl is the one I am thinking of).


Yes, indeed. BFN on the fresh cycle with 2 grade A 3 day embryos, twins on our blast FET!

Having a close friend who had her DD at 24+0, I was terrifed that our twins would come to harm. With triplets, the risks are very high. Personally, I wouldn't risk it.

xxx


----------



## mountainlion (Aug 13, 2006)

Just a thought;

If you have any embryos to freeze, it will give you a relatively cheap and fairly easy second attempt. [our first attempt with fresh cost 10,000 euros, the second attempt with frozen cost 2,640 euros! Both resulted in BFPs]

Everyones views are different, but we would be prepared to freeze even 1 embryo [not all clinics will routinely do this] and if this one didn't thaw successfully, would take a frozen donor embryo [x2]instead. Again not all clinics would routinely be able to supply frozen embryos, but I know IM would.


----------

